# Moebius Wonderfest Exclusive for 2008



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes, there will be a kit for this years show, but unfortunately it won't be available for pickup. They will have to be shipped in August. We will be preselling glow Big Frankies in special packaging. 240 pieces like last year. Payment is required at time of purchase, and it will be shipped out as soon as they are delivered to us. All individually numbered like last year's Jekyll. Price will be $110 delivered.  

If any are left after the show, we will be taking names on a first come first serve basis. Feel free to e-mail [email protected] to get on the list if you'd like.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I have been waiting for an announcement! I am glad to see that there IS a big glow frankie and a WF exclusive at that. Awwwwyeahhhh!!! Well now I HAVE to get someone out there to get me signed up and paid at your table. Say is this a _complete_ glow kit or a _partial_ glow kit?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Email sent... Put me on the list please for two if possible I'd like to pick up an extra for my Mate who doesn't know how to swim from Australia
Mcdee
Emails sent


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh Denis!! You're a man among men!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: 
I can't swim, but I'm damn good at drowning!! It's a favourite Australian pastime........
Thanks mate!!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Least I could do Chris after last weeks fiasco...Oh and it's going to be a surprise ...so don't tell anyone that might blab it back to you
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Last weeks little jaunt was fun wasn't it? At least you made him earn it!!! I've instructed both my brain cells not to tell each other about it, so I'll forget in about 5 seconds. 
BTW, what was I supposed to forget about? I forgot.
I'm not crazy, neither am I..........
Lithium time again..........

Chris.:thumbsup::woohoo::wave:


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh, I so want this.

:thumbsup::woohoo:

Email sent Big Mo!

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Frank,

E-mail was sent to you! I am definately interested in one of these please!

MMM


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Duck Fink said:


> Say is this a _complete_ glow kit or a _partial_ glow kit?


Partial. There will be a builtup on display at the booth showing what is and isn't glow. No picture to post right now...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh my....Count me in, will you take credit cards? I'm a wee bit broke right now. But could probably scrounge up the cash..if need be..


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Cool. I wonder what the box will look like?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Frightening Lightning maybe?


Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

otto said:


> Oh my....Count me in, will you take credit cards? I'm a wee bit broke right now. But could probably scrounge up the cash..if need be..


Not set up for credit cards, but I can take Paypal. Essentially the same I guess!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got my Pay pal ready and waiting...just say the word:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Just signed up, hope there are some left!!! And, thanks!!


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi Frank,

Great idea for WF! If you do have any Glow Frankys left (not holding my breath), I'd love to go on the list. I've sent you an email.

David
Australia

Thanks to Chris (auroranut) for pointing me in this direction


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're welcome mate!! Good to see you here and drop over when you can!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

gomontoya said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Great idea for WF! If you do have any Glow Frankys left (not holding my breath), I'd love to go on the list. I've sent you an email.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, David!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello David/aka Gomontoya
So you're a friend of Chris/Auroranut are you.......well we won't hold that against you...welcome aboard :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

got back from wf last night and just have to say what a great guy frank is! 
im in a bit af a quandry as to building up the glow franky or leaving him m.i.b.

oh and frank... puh-leeeeezzzze call that one organization you mentioned to get the convoluted legalities on that one thing we discussed squared away!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Do I detect a little planning and scheming razorwyre???

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well that's all I need to hear to start a flurry of wild speculations...(and keep in mind... I've been wrong before...actually I don't think I've ever been right) but here goes....a Gigantic Bride of Frankenstein 
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> ....a Gigantic Bride of Frankenstein
> Mcdee


I kind of like the way that sounds!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got back from WF, and got my Glow Frankie paid for, it looks to be a FANTASTIC kit. Also very very impressed with the Invisable Man kit (what alot of kit) and Chariot and Mummy and all the rest. And yes indeed, Frank is a heck of a nice guy, I'm sure we all wore his ears out! Ohhh, I also picked up a Seaview from Steve "CultTVMan" Thats a heck of a kit.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Any pictures of the Moebius booth?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> Do I detect a little planning and scheming razorwyre???
> 
> Chris.


nah just tossing around some possibilities. noting to get excited over yet.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

razorwyre1 said:


> nah just tossing around some possibilities. noting to get excited over yet.


TOO LATE... EXCITEMENT SETTING IN :thumbsup::woohoo::wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Uh oh razorwyre- now you've done it!!!
DF- ze vheel!!!:devil:

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So let me understand this...a Wonderfest Exclusive that doesn't actually get delivered until August? Hmmmm that seems kind of cool doesn't it? Especially if you were able to get your name on the list before Wonderfest actually started. Can't wait to see this big guy! From what I've seen, this kit will be a major hit!!!

Thanks Frank! BTW: Is number 211 available? That is what my Dr. J from last year is...would love to get the same number if possible!

MMM


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi kit-junkie and Mcdee! Thanks for the welcome. I'll try and drop in here a bit more often.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So Frank...any left over for us less fortunates? I'll take 3 right now:thumbsup:
Mcdee
ps Still 3 in a case right?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

BatToys said:


> Any pictures of the Moebius booth?










A few more on my site as well.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

BatToys said:


> Any pictures of the Moebius booth?


Here's my WonderFest folder with some of the pics loaded so far. Moebius' booth is in here, with a real good shot of Big Frankie! :thumbsup:
http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/WonderFest 08/


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting those great shots you guys :thumbsup: It must have been a real Gas to be there...I can't wait to get my hands on both versions of Big Franky...the 40+ year wait is almost over...Thank You Moebius...this is more than just a model...this is a piece of my youth that has been missing for Decades :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I know what you mean Mcdee!! These are great times!! Keep 'em coming Frank!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Studying your cool pictures, Prince of Styrene, looks like Frankys' rope belt also glows...thanks for these photos...and Thank You Frank ...for everything...I for one truly appreciate what you are doing for us old FrankenFreaks and Monster Model Lovers...no complaints or critiques here...just damn lucky you're doing this at all...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Studying your cool pictures, Prince of Styrene, looks like Frankys' rope belt also glows...thanks for these photos...


Not a problem, McD! I had to put those pics up first because I knew that a lot of people would be looking out for what he was up to!  Looks like the only thing that _doesn't _glow on Big Frankie is his shirt & pants.
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/WonderFest 08/DSC05227.jpg

FYI: I still have the hi-rez versions of all my pics if anyone wants to see them. Just PM me with your e-mail addy.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Prince of Styrene II...PM sent...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

